# Long forgotten incident



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

In 1969 there was a collision in the Thames estuary and I took the photograph of this ship when she was berthed in Tilbury docks. Somewhere I have a foto of the damage to the other vessel but haven't found it yet. 

Can anyone remember the incident and the name of the two vessels?


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

i think you will find the photo you took was of the crystal jewel the other ship was the british aiviator regards kev.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

sorry im wrong jewel had midship acc kev.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking in Talbot-Booth's Merchant Ships, she looks suspiciously like the Middlesex Trader or Surrey Trader.

Phil


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

dont think it is the middlesex trader the trader boats had a big black T in a big round circle in the funnel sam


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

i do believe she is an ex trader boat but i cant remember wich one, at the time of her collision she was called HOMER under the greek flag she came to smiths docks north shields according to my notes wich i have for every ship at smiths for repair from september 1963 to may 1972, when she arrived her windlass was on the tank top of No 1 hold, we had to hire a proffesional blaster to get the cement out of her fore end before we could start the steelwork repairs, the date i have for her arrival was 13/12/1969, hope this is a help for you.
PS i may put the info of all ships between dates above on the site when i find time.

cheers tom (*))


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Tom, 

thank you the name HOMER comes back to mind. The collision was in fog in the thames estuary and the other vessel had a large hole in her hull, but did not sink.

The Homer was the ex MIDDLESEX TRADER renamed the year of the incident.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Tom,

As said Homer rang a bell. I have been going through my photo's and came across two of the ELISA F with comments that she had been hit by the HOMER, this is one, I will post the other on the Gallery.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

*Sorry*

The attachment failed due to the silly constraints of the system will allow 800 by 600 but not 600 by 800 (Ouch)


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*800 x 600 or 600 x 800*

Had it happen to me Wal, turned the photo 90 deg and it worked. Ken.


----------

